# When was your first 3BLD success?



## CuberM (Aug 31, 2014)

I just had my first blindfolded 3x3 success! When was your first success?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2014)

A couple of days ago, the 28th I think. It was my 3rd attempt. Time was 12-15 mins...


----------



## CuberM (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was around 20 minutes long.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was a few weeks ago. I didn't count what attempt but it was a big one. Like 13. I already knew and mastered 2BLD. Time was 14:44.01[10:46.37]. I've only gotten 2 two solves blindfolded. Many very close. That was the only timed one but I'm practicing a lot.


----------



## CuberM (Aug 31, 2014)

Im quite slow, but I also don't focus very well. I am still working on getting better. I actually just did a blindfolded solve, and it was successful, but it took me extra long because I just realized, when I thought I was done, I made a mistake with the edge memo.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2014)

October 2012. It was around 10 minutes


----------



## CuberM (Aug 31, 2014)

10 minutes for a first solve... I feel bad about my estimated 20 minutes xD.


----------



## natezach728 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think around July 25th of this year, it was about 13 minutes.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 31, 2014)

2010 08 11 - 9:59.78 on fifth attempt


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Cale S (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was January 28 of this year on my 3rd attempt. 
Memo was WBZKDFJUDHQVMCB BKTPZ
Method was OP/OP, cube was Fangshi, wasn't timed.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Mine was January 28 of this year on my 3rd attempt.
> Memo was WBZKDFJUDHQVMCB BKTPZ
> Method was OP/OP, cube was Fangshi, wasn't timed.



Woah. Do you actually still remember the memo? If so, that's crazy.

I believe my first success was a week or so ago. It was 14 minutes with OP/OP. Now I use M2/OP and I'm down to 4-5 minutes.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2014)

January 14th, 2012, so over 2 and a half years ago.

Still feels like it was yesterday.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 31, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Woah. Do you actually still remember the memo? If so, that's crazy.
> 
> I believe my first success was a week or so ago. It was 14 minutes with OP/OP. Now I use M2/OP and I'm down to 4-5 minutes.


I don't actually remember it, I wrote my memo down afterwards and saved it on a Word document with all my cubing pb's. Now whenever I get a personal best in BLD I write the memo in a notebook where I write all of my blindfold accomplishments (as well as failures) to look back on.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 31, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Mine was January 28 of this year on my 3rd attempt.
> Memo was WBZKDFJUDHQVMCB BKTPZ
> Method was OP/OP, cube was Fangshi, wasn't timed.


Wow, you're really fast for someone who only started BLD this year.

Mine was 16:20.80, and was either in the last few days of 2012 or the first few of 2013.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 31, 2014)

November 12th, 2011

Video:



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;EdTExg7ZVT4]http://youtu.be/EdTExg7ZVT4[/video]


----------



## Renslay (Aug 31, 2014)

Years ago, can't remember. The time was around half an hour. (Poor memorization technique with fresh new algorithms...)


----------



## Fawn (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was just a few months ago. It was somewhere around 5:30. It was definitely a lot faster than most first successes, but that's because I practiced the living hell out of edges and corners seperately before attempting a full solve. I don't practice it much anymore, but I kinda want to get back into it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 31, 2014)

4/9/09

twas a great feeling


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was about 2 weeks ago with a time of 4:55.xx using M2/Op


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was 3 weeks ago,time was a 3.51.xx.


----------



## Maskow (Aug 31, 2014)

April 2011.
over13 minutes, over10 minutes memo

One week later I did my first MBLD ever. 2/3 in ~45 minutes with 33 minutes memo. Then I started train MBLD instead of single BLD. Results?
April - 4/4 47 minutes
May - 4/4 29:28 [sub21]
June - 5/6 45:13 [30:30] 
July - 7/8 54:56 [~38 minutes]
August - 7/9 56:05 [~39 minutes]
September - 9/11 59:07 [sub40]
October - 16/16 58:34 [35:26]
October - BLD avg5 1:26

Then I started to learn TuRBo edges 
I did 16/16 in 1 hour limit in 6-7 months, with Old Pochmann only. And I really think it can be done much much faster than 6 months.
Why so big improvement from September to the October? I changed memo system from single words to the pairs.


It's over 3 years now. I feel so old ^ _ ^ And I'm so lazy now. 2011 was a good year


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2014)

August 2010.

I decided to learn how to do BLD, try until I got one success and then forget about it.
Old Pochmann. I didn't even read a full tutorial, just learn the fundamental ideas (cycles, parity, swap pieces with PLLs) from one.
It took me about one week to get my first corner-only success (untimed). I was so excited.
After another week I did it. YEAH. I have also used a 3-cycle in my first solve (one move setup + U-perm iirc). Time was about 20 minutes total, 15 memo I think.
"OK, I'll never try this again".

I started practising like crazy in October that year, by January I was sub-2, by march sub-1:30 and sub-1 by the end of the summer.
Now I haven't done any BLD solve in days, even when I have a comp next week


----------



## Hari (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was in March 2013.. I used some weird 2OP kind of method.. The success was around 11 minutes or so.. Then I forgot about BLD before I regained enthusiasm early this year. Learned M2 but still struggled to get a consistent success. Was around 5-7 mins with M2/OP in March. Got sub 1:30 after close to a month of mad practice by end of April. Started learning 3-cycles in June beginning. And still learning now  average around 50-55 now..


----------



## RayLam (Aug 31, 2014)

my first success was in March,2013.At that time i'd used 4-step method(i don't know what it's called in english),time was more than 6 mins.
It was tiring because i didn't know how to memorize lots of numbers and letters,then i gave up using 4-step method and turned to use m2r2...


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

22/6/13. It was my first attempt... I'd never even done a sighted solve for corners before. Everything was done with T perms. I also got a Mo3 that day... and haven't had a Mo3 since then. My accuracy isn't very good.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 31, 2014)

My first BLD solve was on Wednesday 4th May 2011, a time of 10:33.55 using OP/OP. Second attempt. sceenshot 

Memo was 7:28 
Corners: dhuscrq 
Edges: 3mubtd1jqf651 (I used numbers for the M slice because I couldn't put my fingers on each of the pieces. Later I switched to letters again)

With a small bit of practise, I got to an average of around 2 mins, and I stayed there (for a _loonng _time) because I didn't really care about BLD.

I started seriously practicing in July 2013 though, because I decided that I wanted to get fast at BLD. You can see my progression on my youtube channel starting with this. Got down to a minute pretty quickly and learned 3 style. At my fastest, I got sub 40 avg5s. 

I haven't improved since then though. Got bored and frustrated at BLD this year and stopped practicing.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 31, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> January 14th, 2012, so over 2 and a half years ago.
> 
> Still feels like it was yesterday.



wait whut! i was on the same day


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh okay I was wrong, my first success was on the 4th of November 2012


----------



## EMI (Aug 31, 2014)

December 12th 2010, time was 12:16.43  Wow almost four years ago.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2014)

CHJ said:


> wait whut! i was on the same day



That's crazy! We're pretty much twins.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was my 3rd attempt, in a time of exactly 13 minutes. Memo was ~8 min I think. The next attempt I did, I wanted to do it outside on my porch (no clue why) and I almost got stung by a bee. Again, time was exactly 13 minutes. 

I want to do BLD again now after seeing this thread, I took a break from BLD for a while after some disappointing comp failures. (especially bigBLD, stuff tires you out, you know?)

Inb4 first 4+5BLD success gets posted


----------



## giorgi (Aug 31, 2014)

I had my first success on 2nd attempt 42 minutes without practising 3 weeks ago


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't remember what day, and I wasn't timing it, but I was walking home from school Freshman year. That was all I did when I walked home so it was bound to happen eventually!


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 31, 2014)

TheGrayCuber said:


> I don't remember what day, and I wasn't timing it, but I was walking home from school Freshman year. That was all I did when I walked home so it was bound to happen eventually!



You walked home blindfolded?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 31, 2014)

September 2008, can't remember more precisely. Time was 9:30 or so.

After that, it took me 9 months to get an official success, mainly because I didn't practise.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 31, 2014)

In December 2013 I got my first success in about 15 minutes. In January 2014 I went to my first bld comp and got 6:34
Now my official single is 1:31 and at home I have many sub 1 minute solves including a 48 sec one also. I have also done 10/12 bld at home.


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 31, 2014)

May 2013, while lying in the sofa. If I remember well it was 10:15. You get so excited when you see it solved first time after taking off the blindfold


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Maskow said:


> Then I started train MBLD instead of single BLD.



Marcin is the one who inspired me to do BLD. I remember at my sisters house I saw his 41/41 video and I thought. This guy is insane. He has to have super brain!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 31, 2014)

I think it was in February 2009, maybe early March. Man, you all make me feel old. You also make me feel bad for my little improvement since then.


----------



## Pi (Sep 1, 2014)

November, 2008. Got up early to work on blindsolving.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2014)

I've thought about this and I'm fairly confident that my first ever blindsolve was my December 16th speed blind solve back in 2002. At the time Dan Knights had already done this which is where I got the idea. I'm pretty sure the solve total time was just shy of 2 hours, and the solve time alone was 18 seconds.


----------



## MikamiHero (Sep 1, 2014)

My first success was in 2008. It took a long time for me to build the confidence necessary to attempt it with the blindfold on! I actually did a 2x2 blind first to check that I knew the corner algorithms I were using at the time.


----------



## typeman5 (Sep 1, 2014)

Never


----------



## CuberM (Oct 24, 2014)

That kind of happened to me as well, where you don't "have the confidence" to do it. But I did it anyway


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 24, 2014)

September of this year, I have had 2 since then also. I've only done like 10 attempts since my success, but at least 30 before it.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2014)

October 2007, about a month after I learned 3BLD. My first success in competition wasn't until September 2009.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2014)

Spring of 2008, so six and a half years since I started.


----------



## Altha (Nov 10, 2014)

December 21st 2013, 2nd attempt, took 27 minutes


----------



## CuberM (Nov 11, 2014)

It's interesting to look at people's first successes. My first success, as I said, took around 20 minutes, and now I am at around 1 minute and 50 seconds to about 2 minutes.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 11, 2014)

My first success was in December 2011

I just heard from my friend that it could be done and then I googled it.

I did use some tutorial to understand how memoing and cycles work, but the solving method I came up with myself. It was a horrible horrible method 

I used beginner method to orient edges first (R E R E..... + setup moves) and beginner to orient corners (R F' R' F.... + setup moves) 
After that I just used A-perms and U-perms + setup moves to permute pieces...

After that I, understandably, thought BLD solving was amazingly hard and stopped practising for a while. Then I found this forum and Pochmanns tutorials and got more and more interested in BLD and noticed that it isn't that hard with the right method.

And now I have 3 BLD NRs. 2 more to go  have to watch out for Olli tough...


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm the first one BLD probably on the web or tv too


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 11, 2014)

*When was your first blindfolded 3BLD success?*



Gaétan Guimond said:


> I'm the first one BLD probably on the web or tv too
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2P3GHilsQo



Do you feel like explaining how the method works or are you happy that everyone here thinks that you are a fraud?

Also, about 4 years ago. I used OP which can be explained and replicated.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 12, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> And now I have 3 BLD NRs. 2 more to go



2 more to go? That's 5 NRs. There's only 4 BLD events. Don't you mean 1 more to go?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 12, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> 2 more to go? That's 5 NRs. There's only 4 BLD events. Don't you mean 1 more to go?


3BLD has single and mean

*3BLD single*
3BLD mean
*4BLD*
5BLD
*MBLD*


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 3BLD has single and mean



Oh, thanks


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 12, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do you feel like explaining how the method works or are you happy that everyone here thinks that you are a fraud?
> 
> Also, about 4 years ago. I used OP which can be explained and replicated.



Fraud, magic or official, I'm the first one and I revived the cube when he was dead. It was easy for me to buy the domain name rubikscuberecord.com because the cube was dead when I got on the web.

I placed a picture of a national championship in 1982 in Toronto exactly the same place as the first championship after 21 years in 2003. This is already good evidence of my merit .... the return of the cube and the championship. The young have the intelligence but not lived there a good reason to have an open mind.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2014)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Fraud, magic or official, I'm the first one and I revived the cube when he was dead.



Since is wasn't official and magic isn't real you just told us it was fraud.
If you are so delusional that you think you single handedly revived the Rubik's cube then you must feel ashamed that it was fraud instead of hard work.


----------



## andrewlecubes (Dec 17, 2014)

just got my first success a few minutes ago! the time was 6:16. i used m2op


----------



## adiwastu (Dec 30, 2014)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=144340735594373&l=4671337756170657848[/video]

pardon my reaction. i was 4 years ago  OP/OP


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 31, 2014)

adiwastu said:


> pardon my reaction. i was 4 years ago  OP/OP



Reactions are the best part of BLD videos


----------



## JemFish (Jan 30, 2015)

My first 3BLD success was on the 19th of December, 2014 (which was my one and only success of 2014), with a time of 10:01.99 minutes. I used OP corners as well as OP edges.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 13, 2015)

I still can't get a 3BLD success... mostly because I rarely ever try


----------



## youSurname (Oct 13, 2015)

17 Nov 2014 I got a +2. 30 Nov 2014 I got a solve for real.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just before my 2nd success...

xD

I guess it was like 1 or 1.5 years ago


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

Never.
(BLD is silly imo, it takes a lot of time to get good at and I want to do 3x3)


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sometime in August I think.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Never.
> (BLD is silly imo, it takes a lot of time to get good at and I want to do 3x3)



I think it takes less time to get good at than 3x3.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 14, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Sometime in August I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it takes less time to get good at than 3x3.



true dat, I just don't care about BLD (signed up to all but 3bld) and I want to get good at 3x3 (the average pbs though)


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 14, 2015)

My first success was around late 2013, I believe. I honestly don't even remember my reaction, which is surprising because I assume I freaked out.


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 14, 2015)

IDK my first success but i do remember lots of memorizing. My first official attempt at Virginia open spring 2015 was off by an M move and the other one i messed up. Then i tried multi and did two but failed both. Finally at nationals i got two successes 4:14 and 4:24


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 14, 2015)

About a month ago, I've gotten 2 more since then [emoji14]


----------



## h2f (Oct 14, 2015)

Few days after my 40th birthday.


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 14, 2015)

h2f said:


> Few days after my 40th birthday.



Mine was also a "few" days after my 40th -- a hundred or so. But it was on an airplane flying from the US to the UK. I'd had partial successes with corners-only before that, but never a full BLD solve. I put on the blindfold they give you on the plane, and thought "well, I might as well just give it a go" and when I took it off, I was amazed to see that it was solved. That was 2014; I got my first official 3BLD and MBLD solves in a competition recently.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine was either last Thursday or last Friday, with a time of ~11 minutes, and I just got my second success with a time of 9:25.30.


----------



## Thecuberrr (Feb 1, 2016)

I still haven't had a successful solve because I don't know when I've memorised all of the pieces. Therefore, I never quite finish it or somehow solve it to much.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 1, 2016)

Like 2 weeks ago.

(1,000th comment!)


----------



## LiquidDnB (Feb 2, 2016)

never  Also isnt "blindfolded 3bld" kinda redundant?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2016)

December 2007, I think. It was about 8 months after I started cubing.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2016)

Early 2013. Took nearly 3 years for me to actually get into the event though


----------

